# Bottom feeders



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey All,

I thought I would start a new thread, I did a search and found a few ideas, but I was wondering if I could compile the info.

I have a 20 Gal, with a male betta, and 8 tetra diff kinds. I would like to get some bottom feeders, I really like the shrimp, and the cory's, is there anything else I could add that is a bit different? and how many can I add, I have 9 fish total right now, what would be my fish limit for a 20 GAL?

Thanks in advance 

Don


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

MrHumphries said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I thought I would start a new thread, I did a search and found a few ideas, but I was wondering if I could compile the info.
> 
> ...


I don't know what else to suggest other then cories, they are cute!

From what I've read, the rule of thumb with community tanks is 1 gallon per fish.


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I don't know what else to suggest other then cories, they are cute!
> 
> From what I've read, the rule of thumb with community tanks is 1 gallon per fish.


Sweet, 11 more friends for Mr, H Awesome. I just thought there was something I missed. I did see corys at the pet store today, but I need to give my tank a good week to build some food up for them LOL!


Don


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They do make sinking food for Cories and other bottom feeders and algae eaters.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your betta may eat shrimp, so if you want to try them for goodnesssake do not drop $10 bucks a pop for those Crystal Red Shrimp, etc! Cories are a great peaceful bottom feeder that come in loads of species and share water preferences with bettas. Loaches, on the other hand, can be a bit grouchier and should be approached with a little caution by owners of flowy-finned fish. And plecos... no matter what the pet store says do NOT buy one! Most varieties common enough to be found in pet stores can easily exceed a foot long!

Just another note, the general rule is 1 _inch_ of fish per gallon, not one fish per gallon. Of course, this rule has alot of holes in it, eg a 20 inch fish cetrainly wouldn't fit in a 20g tank! I say go with a school of 5-6 cories that will leave you with some growing room for a fish you fall in love with down the road


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

great answer kelly528


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> Your betta may eat shrimp, so if you want to try them for goodnesssake do not drop $10 bucks a pop for those Crystal Red Shrimp, etc! Cories are a great peaceful bottom feeder that come in loads of species and share water preferences with bettas. Loaches, on the other hand, can be a bit grouchier and should be approached with a little caution by owners of flowy-finned fish. And plecos... no matter what the pet store says do NOT buy one! Most varieties common enough to be found in pet stores can easily exceed a foot long!
> 
> Just another note, the general rule is 1 _inch_ of fish per gallon, not one fish per gallon. Of course, this rule has alot of holes in it, eg a 20 inch fish cetrainly wouldn't fit in a 20g tank! I say go with a school of 5-6 cories that will leave you with some growing room for a fish you fall in love with down the road


 
Hey 

Thanks for the reply, I have 9 fish as of now, I think I am gonna go pick up some corys are diff kinds
maybe 4-5 I saw them at the pet store, but I wanted to give my tank some time to cycle. 

Thanks

Don


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

MrHumphries said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I have 9 fish as of now, I think I am gonna go pick up some corys are diff kinds
> maybe 4-5 I saw them at the pet store, but I wanted to give my tank some time to cycle.
> ...


Glad I can help! Just one more thing before you bring the little guys home: I know cories are a schooling fish and like to be with their own species... I would check the cory forum just to confirm that the species you're planning on getting are similar enough to school together. You may have to go with 4 or 5 of the same kind, but I think a few species are compatible and will school together.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

u can put different cories together


----------



## Rubicon (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm glad I read this... I was gonna buy one Cory as a tank-mate for Babalu. 

But if they're school'rs, I don't want the guy to be lonely 

Babalu will be fine by himself


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, bettas do fine by themselves because they are solitary fish. Tankmates are usually the owners' preference, not the betta's.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

maybe some otos? or even a couple khuli loaches?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I believe Khuli loaches will get to big for his tank with the other fish and they like a soft subtrate so if you have gravel I would not suggest them.


----------



## Rubicon (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I have gravel. It's a 3 gallon tank and only room for a small tankmate. What's an oto?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

It is a type of alge eater but if your tank is only 3 gallons the only thing I think you could try to put in there is maybe a ghost shrimp or 2 just know he may eat them.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ive seen kuhlis do fine in smaller gravel. true they CAN get to be 4" although ive never seen that happen. doesnt mean it cant though.


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all, 

Well I went out on Last friday, and picked up some cories, two speckled and 2 striped, best way I can disricrib them LOL!, I also picked up a couple live planets, Mr H is having a blast checkin out the new plants. he loves to lay agaist the one with the bigger leaves  hes such a clown LOL! I will post a pic when I can figure out what I did with my cam LOL! 

The cories are doing there thing, they seem happy 

Don


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I looooooove kuhli loaches. They're so freakin' adorable. 

I think they need at least 25 gallons, and they burrow in the substrate so something soft is best.


----------



## AndiH (Oct 15, 2009)

I love my cories as much as I do my betta. I have 1 skunk, 1 panda, and 2 false julii and it took a bit but they all swim about together though the group makeup varies at times. I'm not so sure Schroeder likes the rest of the Peanut gang though (Panda = Snoopy, skunk = Linus, juliis = peppermint patty and the girl with glasses lol)


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

AndiH said:


> I love my cories as much as I do my betta. I have 1 skunk, 1 panda, and 2 false julii and it took a bit but they all swim about together though the group makeup varies at times. I'm not so sure Schroeder likes the rest of the Peanut gang though (Panda = Snoopy, skunk = Linus, juliis = peppermint patty and the girl with glasses lol)


 
Yeah I have noticed the 4 of them sitting in a small group, be cool to hear what they are talking about? LOL! I just puy alot of river rock in my tank. and they seem to love it.

Don


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all,

Well I had one of my tetras die  When I saw him swimming weird I put him in a smaller tank and he died soon after  

So today I went out and got a pelco, I know bettas are not suppose to like them, but with Mr H's personality I figure he would be good with it, when I put him in the tank, he was on the side of the tank, and Mr, H was checking him out, he did flare a bit, but after a bit stopped and went on to check out the new plant I had put in the tank as well. and he hasn't bugged him since.. I think I have a special fish, he still like's to hang out in the corner closest to me.  I think my tank is pretty much complete.

Looks good, I have a total of 12 fish, 4 live and 2 fake plants and lots of gravel and river rocks, I love the way it looks, wish I could go swimming in there? LOL!

Anyways, here is some pics as promised..

Thanks all

Don










This is the tank at night with the LED lamp on.










This is the new pelco, no name yet, he is hanging on the filter he blends in nicly.










This is my fav part of the tank looks like a river bottom.



















And here is Mr H, checking out what i'm doing, everytime I go anywhere near the tank he has to come over and see what I am doing LOL! 

Enjoy.


----------

